#   /  -

## Jil

,   ,    ,     .
 1   7,7 . 4.0,   (  ),     .  ,  ,     -       .
      ,    ,    ?

----------


## Naumov

1)"  ,     -       ."
,      ,       .
2)"    ".
    ,          .

----------


## Jil

> 1),      ,       .


    ,   ,      .

----------

,  , ,  ,   ,    ...
     , -     .

----------


## _

:Smilie:

----------


## Aquad

,    -      .

----------


## Jil

: ,  ,      .   .      .     :    ?    ?  ,    ..  ..




> 


   ?        ?

----------


## Aquad

!

----------


## Naumov

Jil,      .
     .

    ?      ( )

----------


## jaspis

> ?      ( )


 . . -169-5: 
_ -   :
...
4)  -              ( ,  );
..._

----------


## Jil

?

----------


## Naumov

> . . -169-5: 
> _ -   :
> ...
> 4)  -              ( ,  );
> ..._


    21  2001 . N -6-03/404
    "  -      
                               " 
...
"                 -
          . 
        .
"

----------


## jaspis

3- ?   ..  :Smilie:          ..     "  "?    ?

----------


## _

*Naumov*     -        -    

"...            -          .          .
, ,  6  -        ,        .   ,      ,       ....."

----------


## Jil

,   -    .     1.

----------


## Naumov

,    ,      .
     ,    .
          -.
       ,       ?

----------


## jaspis

- ?  2 .

----------

> - ?  2 .


 , ,   :Smilie:      2,  10?   -    1   1 ...

----------


## Dracosha Andrew

,    ,    ?    ?

----------


## jaspis

> , ,       2,  10?   -    1   1 ...


10 .    (   , )  ?

----------


## jaspis

> ,    ,    ?    ?


    ?

----------


## Naumov

, .
 " /",   , ..    ,      .
.
 ,        . 
 ? 
 /      . 
 ? 
  .        ,

----------

> ,


,   -    .       -         .      -   -   /

----------


## stas

,    " /".
         (    ,      ).

----------

...
         ,          .   -      .
     .  :Wink: 
 10  -  10 -   ,   ,       -  . 
 .
PS.     -    ,  ""   -    .

----------


## stas

> ,          .   -      .


...    -   ...      -  ,   -       .  ,    ,   ,    " -".

----------


## _

**     ,    -

----------


## Govorun

1   7.7          -    "".  - ,     (  ). 
 ,  - - ,   :
   ,    /,  "",   ,  "" - ,  "" -  ..
  ,   	//    -    , 
=.;

, ,  ...

----------


## Naumov

> 1   7.7          -    "".  - ,     (  ). 
>  ,  - - ,   :
>    ,    /,  "",   ,  "" - ,  "" -  ..
>   ,   	//    -    , 
> =.;
> 
> , ,  ...


     ?!?

  ?!?

----------

*Naumov*,        .
        , ,   .
  ?

----------


## Aquad

!

   ...    ...
    ,  !

----------


## Jil

> 1   7.7          -    "".  - ,     (  ).


. .  -    ?     -     ?      -  2500 ?    6 ?      ,         .

----------

> -     ?


   -   -   :Smilie:

----------

*Jil*,

----------


## Smic

/                  ,             .

----------


## Jil

**,    ,     . -    -  -  .     -   ,     . -    ,       .
,   1   ?

----------


## Jil

*Smic*, -   ,      ,  - .           ,     .

----------


## Govorun

,    /  () 1    ...

----------


## Jil

*Govorun*,     ?     1,         +-.
     .

----------


## Smic

> *Smic*, -   ,      ,  - .           ,     .


       /   (  )   /:   ,  .

----------

